# is the child that you adopt going to be from the same area



## bing bang (Mar 13, 2014)

I was just wondering if when you are matched with a child is it going to be from the same area


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

We live in kent and our son is from kent. He isn't local as kent is quite a big area and we would have to travel over an hour to be near his home town.
We did look at a profile for another lo, but couldn't proceed as he lived where my parents do and they thought it was to close incase we bumped into his birth family.


Luv Mac x


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hiya,

Distance from BF is something that will be taken into consideration when linked to a LO. We had a link before our little man which fell through as there were a considerable amount of BF in our area. Our little man is out of area, some 100 miles from where we live so no chance of bumping into any of his BF.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Our little pink was from same county but different local authority, about 40 miles away


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Our wee man was from a different la and county and it was a strong positive when we were being considered as potential adopters


----------



## HannahLou (May 22, 2011)

My daughter is from the same area, about ten minutes away! X


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

No ours arent. And we made that a specification when going through process. We never wanted to bump into someone. I think distance is so important. But mainly with older children of course that can be recognised.  Both ours 18months+ and recognisable so we are glad about the distance. 
X


----------



## bing bang (Mar 13, 2014)

Thankyou for your replies. I think I might make it a request when we start as I dont want to bump inti anyone.  Hull is a large area aswel but just cant be sure.


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Hun you might want to think about changing your user name.
I'm guessing your called something like Zoe Richardson and we now know you live in Hull x x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

We thought we could parent a child from same county, during intros some 200 miles away got so paranoid walking round town centres we where breathing the same air as birth family an felt so anxious!


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

Our two blue that we are matched with are from within the same LA but there's about 70 miles of a distance between us and the BF!


----------

